# Lord Zargon thanks Skeleton's Lair



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Lord Zargon thanks Skeleton’s Lair



October 9, 2009



Titans of Treachery:



On Friday the 2nd and Saturday the 3rd a blazing moon poured down upon the three venues that make up Skeleton’s Lair in Bowling Green, Kentucky. I moved amongst all three, spreading dread and glee for all to see. My hard-working hostess, Ms. Amy Burge, has my devilish thanks.



Yours in blood,



Zargon





“Haunted-house actor is not an entry-level position.” Roger “Ichabod” Miller, Cleveland, OH


----------

